# CR3 Codec Available for Windows -- Display Thumbnails in File Explorer



## Chapel Hill Photog (May 27, 2020)

Canon no longer supplies codecs for its raw files. Microsoft has finally updated its Raw Image Extension to include the codec for CR3 files for the 1DX Mark III. If you untick "Always show icons, never thumbnails" in File Explorer"s View>Options>Folder Options>View>Files and Folders in Windows 10, thumbnail images will now display. Raw Image Extension is available at no charge in the Microsoft Store. Search Raw Image Extension or Codec.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (May 28, 2020)

Old News 






Windows Users: Raw Image Extension updated w/CR3 Support


https://www.microsoft.com/en-us/p/raw-image-extension/9nctdw2w1bh8 I noticed while updating my system that this plugin had finally been updated (as of May 5th), checked the release notes and CR3 is included now. Quickly checked Windows Explorer and the built in image viewer and CR3 files are...




www.canonrumors.com


----------



## archnid (May 28, 2020)

Chapel Hill Photog said:


> Canon no longer supplies codecs for its raw files. Microsoft has finally updated its Raw Image Extension to include the codec for CR3 files for the 1DX Mark III. If you untick "Always show icons, never thumbnails" in File Explorer"s View>Options>Folder Options>View>Files and Folders in Windows 10, thumbnail images will now display. Raw Image Extension is available at no charge in the Microsoft Store. Search Raw Image Extension or Codec.


This works only when the App "Photos" is the default program for your images


----------



## Chapel Hill Photog (May 28, 2020)

archnid said:


> This works only when the App "Photos" is the default program for your images


Not true. Rather than "Photos," my default programs are FastRawViewer for CR3 files and FastPIctureViewer for CR2 and JPG files. All of these photo types display as thumbnail photos when File Explorer is set to display icons larger than small. When it's set to display Small Icons or Details, the default view program icon (FRV or FPV) for the respective file type shows in the directory list. I installed FRV after acquiring the 1DX III because the codec supplied with the quick but ancient FPV had not been updated; the program would not open CR3 files. With the updated Microsoft codec, FPV can now also open CR3's.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (May 28, 2020)

archnid said:


> This works only when the App "Photos" is the default program for your images


ACDSEE is and has been my default photo software since the 1980's! I just checked again. The codec works fine with all my CR2 and CR3 images.


----------



## vjlex (May 31, 2020)

Chapel Hill Photog said:


> Canon no longer supplies codecs for its raw files. Microsoft has finally updated its Raw Image Extension to include the codec for CR3 files for the 1DX Mark III. If you untick "Always show icons, never thumbnails" in File Explorer"s View>Options>Folder Options>View>Files and Folders in Windows 10, thumbnail images will now display. Raw Image Extension is available at no charge in the Microsoft Store. Search Raw Image Extension or Codec.


Awesome! Thanks for the heads up. I check the Microsoft Store for an update from time-to-time, but didn't know about this recent update. Maybe now I can go back to shooting only RAW files. Hopefully this update will work with the R5's RAW files.


----------



## archnid (Jun 8, 2020)

Chapel Hill Photog said:


> Not true. Rather than "Photos," my default programs are FastRawViewer for CR3 files and FastPIctureViewer for CR2 and JPG files. All of these photo types display as thumbnail photos when File Explorer is set to display icons larger than small. When it's set to display Small Icons or Details, the default view program icon (FRV or FPV) for the respective file type shows in the directory list. I installed FRV after acquiring the 1DX III because the codec supplied with the quick but ancient FPV had not been updated; the program would not open CR3 files. With the updated Microsoft codec, FPV can now also open CR3's.


FRW has it's one codec pack and this is not supporting CR3. Do you see a thumbnails of the CR3 file in Windows Explorer with FastRawViewer as default.?
My default program for CR2 is PS 2020 and without FWR Codec Pack and with Raw Image Extension I only get the default thumbnails in Windows Explorer. Only after I make Photo's the default I get a proper thumbnail but small. Raw Image Extension is displaying the embedded JPG files in DNG or any other RAW extension. Not the actual Raw itself in full size.


----------

